# Spots on cucumber leaves



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

Started seeing these spots few days ago.
Please advise what to do.


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

It may be too late but you need to use a fungicide. I use 2 different fungicides on my tomatoes and alternate them.


----------



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

TNguy said:


> It may be too late but you need to use a fungicide. I use 2 different fungicides on my tomatoes and alternate them.


Which fungicide worked for you?


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

On cucumbers I have used Spectracide Immunox with decent results but I'm sure there are others. Immunox is available at Lowes. Any fungicide though will work much better if applied regularly prior to the fungus getting started. They are more preventative than they are curative.


----------



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you


----------

